# New Tegu



## Tattz (Nov 4, 2010)

Eagerly awaiting my new Extreme Giant Tegu...deemed...drum roll please :bajo ....King George. Thank you Bobby for the amazing new Tegu. :roon :woot :bud :cheers


----------



## txrepgirl (Nov 4, 2010)

Awww. He is so cute  . Congrats on your new Tegu. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tattz (Nov 5, 2010)

I will keep everyone posted with updates of pics and the current tank and the new one I will be building over the next year.


----------



## Tattz (Nov 6, 2010)

Finished setting up the terrarium that King George will be living the first year of his life in while I build his Tegu Villa. The custom tanks we have came with the heat panels that you see, please let me know what your opinions of the heat panels are, from what I have read they are very good and better than CHE. And I currently have a 10 UVB bulb, and I figured the big tree looking thing will give King George the option of how close to the panel and UVB that he wants to be.













Again any advise is welcome, as I am not an expert.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

They look great, but I would add some ventilation panels in there. You'll still be able to keep the humidity up, but the air won't be so stagnant, and you'll lower your chance of things molding.


----------



## Tattz (Nov 6, 2010)

I was thinking about that today, the smaller panels on the corners have a plastic netting with plexi covering them to help keep the humidity up. So I will cut the vents bigger. Thanks


----------



## txrepgirl (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow. That is one cool looking enclosure  . nordica took the words out of my mouth  . He will be very happy in there. I was thinking adding the heat pannels to our enclosures, too.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Nov 8, 2010)

King George is a looker, nice enclosure too!


----------



## Tattz (Nov 10, 2010)

So King arrived yesterday while I was at work. When I came home for lunch there he was still in his box sitting inside his tank. It was an awesome surprise set up by my wife. So I was able to open the box and get him a bath to re-hydrate him after his heat pack. Thank you again Bobby for the amazing Tegu!!! I will be posting pics of him through the weekend. I was crazy busy yesterday and not able to get pics of King, and trying to give him a couple days to adjust.


----------

